

Show HN: JackDB Cloud - Database development in the cloud. - sehrope
http://blog.jackdb.com/post/44578267321/introducing-jackdb-cloud

======
mickeyben
It's not clear what kind of visualizations you support. You should add a few
screenshots.

It looks like <http://chartio.com/>

You seem to do the exact same thing but you worded it differently.

~~~
sehrope
For version one, JackDB Cloud is more focused on database development, not
visualizations or business intelligence. Future releases will have more
visualization and reporting features (we're testing out some cool stuff with
D3 right now).

------
sehrope
Hi founder here - Let me know if anyone has questions about JackDB Cloud.

Clickable: <http://www.jackdb.com/>

~~~
TheOnly92
Been reading around your site but I'm sorry that I don't quite get it, is it
functionally similar to phpmyadmin? Or is it something else?

~~~
sehrope
It's more of a development environment similar to pgAdmin or Sequel Pro but
for multiple types of data sources.

